# Attire for Technical interview



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,
I might have a technical interview in a suburb of Sydney, Parramatta.
What is the dress code for the interview ? What should the attire be ?
I am guessing a khakhi pant with a light blue shirt. Shouldn't that be good enough ?

I am really trying to avoid a blazer and a tie. For a programmer this is too much, I 
think. What do you say ?

Also my job search is very interesting....i'll post it in one writeup after the interview.

Thanks.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

If it is your first interview then try with blazer and tie , once you get to know how it works then you can decide on your next interviews , hope this one is going to be your last interview as well , wish you all the best.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Wear a suit and tie. Failing the interview could be as simple as not showing up in proper attire. Don't give them that reason.



maindoor said:


> Hi,
> I might have a technical interview in a suburb of Sydney, Parramatta.
> What is the dress code for the interview ? What should the attire be ?
> I am guessing a khakhi pant with a light blue shirt. Shouldn't that be good enough ?
> ...


----------



## expatforum25 (Sep 14, 2009)

always better to be overdressed (suite) than underdressed. you can dress down anytime i.e. take off ur Tie and coat.

best of luck!




maindoor said:


> Hi,
> I might have a technical interview in a suburb of Sydney, Parramatta.
> What is the dress code for the interview ? What should the attire be ?
> I am guessing a khakhi pant with a light blue shirt. Shouldn't that be good enough ?
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

a tie for IT pros.. wow.. news to me. my husband has gone for interviews in denim and a formal shirt here in India and in Big companies..


----------



## JRM (Jul 29, 2010)

You can't go wrong if you are in a suit and tie, but can clearly go wrong if you uunderdress


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't be that casual here for interviews. They expect suit and tie and would have the same expectation in most other Western countries. They're not going to being interviewing dozens of people in a single day so they'll be spending at least 30-60 mins per candidate and attire is one of the non-verbal cues for professionalism.



anj1976 said:


> a tie for IT pros.. wow.. news to me. my husband has gone for interviews in denim and a formal shirt here in India and in Big companies..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah i know.. as JRM said
You can't go wrong if you are in a suit and tie, but can clearly go wrong if you under-dressed..


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree completely with those who say it's better to be overdressed in suit and tie rather than get a negative feedback because you've not worn it.

I did my last interview by webcam and though I was at home, I still wore a suit jacket and a tie, had shorts underneath but they couldn't see that


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rub said:


> I did my last interview by webcam and though I was at home, I still wore a suit jacket and a tie, had shorts underneath but they couldn't see that


LoL that made me laugh


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Suite & tie is must for interview in Australia (IT industry).


----------

